# Planning for 3 more :)



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Hubby is busy building me a small quarantine pen, and I am planning on getting 3 more adult hens in August. I just realized that my current roosts would not accommodate 10 comfortably so thinking of a ladder type leaning with the high end back at the people door sloping down toward the front. They currently have a single linear roost about 6 feet long. I am thinking of shortening it to a little less than 5 and having 3 rows If you can picture that. Here are some interior pics if that helps. Ian thinks that by having "levels" in height it will cause pecking order problems. I don't think it will affect it either way. What do y'all think? The last pic is where the top of the roost would rest in the back It would run from just inside the pop door over to the left wall. Please excuse the chicken butt lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey, hello!

Regardless of what you build, there will be arguing. just like with the nests. i have 3, they all want one. so some wait hours. the thing that worked for me is 2-3 bars the same height.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So maybe brace 3 separate 2x4s on each "ledge" ? kind of crosswise from the way it is now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

In my Guinea coop I had two ten foot 2X4's one in front of the other. 

BTW, does this mean you'll have to change your name from 8?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

robin416 said:


> In my Guinea coop I had two ten foot 2X4's one in front of the other.
> 
> BTW, does this mean you'll have to change your name from 8?


Nah, I'll keep it at 8 since that was the number of my first flock  When we lost Esther I knew I would replace her some day as I don't want an odd number, Well you can't add just one so 3 it is  10 total, I think that is the max I can comfortably house in the coop.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I did my 3 one in front of the other. About 16 inches apart I think.


----------

